# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Смерть это выход

## Dark1

С детства (с 15 лет) меня тяготил вопрос отсутствия смысла жизни. Он как-то маячил на фоне сознания, позволяя делать вид, что живу. Но не было какой-то цели, не было интересов, увлечений, да и нет до сих пор. И вот, мне уже за 40, здоровье даёт о себе знать, проблемы. Особого успеха в жизни я не добился (а если бы и добился, смысла в нем нет).

С конца прошлого года постепенно началась депрессия из-за отсутствия работы. Обратился к врачам - долго лечили, но так и не помогли. По-моему, только хуже сделали: тревоги, страхи, акатизия. Попутно поставили дополнительный диагноз вялотекущая шизофрения - то есть ничего особенного, но всё же. Дали инвалидность. Во время лечения я активно тренировал навыки самоанализа, оценки своего состояния.

И теперь могу сказать, что дефектным (странным) я был всегда, только не осознавал этого в полной мере, плыл по течению. Сейчас добавились сильные муки, смысла терпеть которые тоже нет. Про акатизию сложно рассказать словами и представить её себе; это как если кто-то вставит шило в задницу, если не двигаться постоянно. Страхи тоже сложно описать, но они конкретно изматывают нервы. Страшно общаться, выходить на улицу и т.д. Словом, жизнь - боль, сплошные мучения. По сути я урод. Природа наградила кривыми процессами в мозге. И остался только один смысл в жизни - это смерть. Можно естественную, но это долго. Пока что терплю и ищу надежный и легкодоступный способ облегчить страдания.

----------


## Sebastian

Забавно встречать людей, которым жизнь бессмысленна, но которые боятся таких естественных и простых как два рубля вещей, как выход на улицу.
Видимо, твоя вера в это ещё недостаточно глубока.

----------


## Dark1

Я и говорю, что сложно описать. Про панические атаки ты тоже не слышал? Логика и разум здесь бессильны, они не помогают убрать их. Условно можно считать, что страхи = боль/страдания.

----------


## June

Мне в своё время алпразолам помогал снять тревожность. Правда, от него сильно хотелось спать. И я не знаю, эффективен ли он при твоих заболеваниях.

----------


## Dark1

*June*
 Спасибо. Но дело не только в этом, а в общем гнетущем настроении. Это уже не исправить таблетками, потому что я так устроен. Как я уже сказал, я был таким с рождения. Ну, тогда я был маленьким и просто жил. Но по мере взросления и понимания, чувство безысходности только росло. Сначала как прикол, чисто погрустить, пообсуждать, но потом всё стало серьёзнее. И становилось на протяжении всей жизни. А сейчас уже середина жизни. Как известно, вторая половина не такая интересная, как первая, и вот здесь на себе уже чувствуется вся горечь.

 Это всё касается только меня и таких, как я. Кто получает удовольствие от жизни, тот вообще не поймёт, о чём речь, даже на форум никогда не заглянет. Думаю, тут у всех свои проблемы. Кто-то страдает, кто-то - уже решил. Но реальные страдания от гнёта бытия - отдельная тема. Я уж не знаю, чего там не хватает в мозге, дофамина или серотонина или еще чего, но страдания налицо.

----------


## Dark1

Два раза сегодня пытался. Уже всё сделал, все узлы связал, оставался только шаг, но каждый раз трусил.

И вот, страдания жизни продолжаются. Что за парадокс? Как преодолеть себя? Не понимаю, в чём дело.

----------


## NEET

В трусости, видимо. Боишься жить, боишься страдать, боишься умирать. Трусость же - от саможаления

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Я уж не знаю, чего там не хватает в мозге, дофамина или серотонина или еще чего, но страдания налицо.


 Попробуй СИОЗС или СИОЗСиН, имхо ты не лучший способ выбрал чтобы избавиться от страданий. 

Насчет того, что это не исправить таблетками - лично я бы не был так категоричен

----------


## Тварь

Волшебных таблеток не бывает. Добавьте к ним психотерпию.. Вы почти ничего не написали о себе, кроме сухих диагнозов.. у вас есть семья? Многие находят смысл в ней.

----------


## Bivis

Панические атаки - это беда, жить с ними нереально. Да, где ваши родные, у вас есть поддержка? Если вы боитесь покончить собой, значит, вы хотите жить, несмотря на все страдания

----------


## loomp

Бля братан, у меня такой же диагноз и очень похожие симптомы. Профиль у тебя скрыт, и я не знаю бываешь ли ты тут. Но если ты заходишь сюда расскажи как дела, помогло ли тебе что то??

----------

